# Miller M50 Stump Grinder



## WayneB (Apr 14, 2007)

I just bought a Miller M50 PTO driven stump grinder. 24" grinder with 15 teeth in pockets. The teeth are near new. However when I did a few stumps, the grinder tended to want to gouge and whack big chunks and not shave. Could the teeth be timed wrong, that causes it not to shave and cut.

I have a portable RayCo with a 20 HP motor, 12 superteeth, and the Rayco cuts faster than the M50, The Rayco is shaving and cutting, whereas the Miller does not do the shave/cut effect.

Anyone with advice is appreciated.

Wayne


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 15, 2007)

The wrong tooth setting will cause the wheel to buck and chunk out pieces of the stump. What type teeth does the miller have?


----------



## WayneB (Apr 17, 2007)

*Same as M50 OEM*

I checked the operators manual. The teeth are the same as should be there. I have spares. They are the angled teeth on 1/2" square bar that fit into pockets. The book has a drawing and guide for teeth installation.

I guess I need to mount the grinder on the tractor, lift it up and walk the teeth around the wheel and check against the drawings in the book.

A cursory look previously looked the same.  Will check again. Compare teeth type too. 

Wayne



Dadatwins said:


> The wrong tooth setting will cause the wheel to buck and chunk out pieces of the stump. What type teeth does the miller have?


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 18, 2007)

The 1/2 square type teeth need to be set in the pockets with a gauge. They are 2 pieces and are manually adjusted. The owners manual will tell you the settings. They one piece rayco teeth are automatically set and require no adjustment.


----------



## WayneB (Jun 16, 2007)

*Called Miller*

Still frustrated, I called Miller Manufacturing and spoke of my problem in great detail. Very helpful. Miller believes my problem was previous installation of replacement teeth a tad off the length. The only explanation is teeth setting.

Even if I have to buy a new set of teeth, I have a SUPERB deal on a great grinder. Cost of new teeth are a lot less than my RayCo.
Wayne


----------

